# Ding - dong .....The Courier guy



## ARYANTO (26/11/18)

Big thank you to the Drip Society for
my awesome package , my prize from a online competition. I really needed this,
@Cruzz_33 and Keagan you guys made my month ! [The S'mores ROCK!]
Thank you .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/11/18)

@ARYANTO Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/11/18)

Congratulations @ARYANTO . I'm sure you will love the new juices.


----------

